# Unallocated Space on my SSD



## Undead46 (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, whenever I cloned over my HDD to my SSD, it created a 25GB Partition that I was able to remove via Disk Management, but now I have 25GB of unallocated disk space, how do I add that to my C:/ drive?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 3, 2012)

I believe you can just go into Disk Management right click the C: Drive and select Expand Volume.


----------



## Undead46 (Jun 3, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I believe you can just go into Disk Management right click the C: Drive and select Expand Volume.



That option is grey'ed out for me. :/

Wonder if I'm going to have to take the SSD out and boot it on my desktop and then try to merge the space.. -.-


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 3, 2012)

You shouldn't have to, I've done this before without even rebooting the machine I was doing it on.  However, the unallocated space has to be right next to the volume you want to expand, and it has to be marked as unallocated not just "free space".

Do you have more than one volume on the SSD, or is it just the C Drive?


----------



## Undead46 (Jun 3, 2012)

See, I don't know what's going on or why it won't let me merge... :/
I've tried it as Free Space and Unallocated Space, and I'm on a laptop so it's not like I have a secondary drive or partition that's interfering...

Right now I'm trying EaseUS Partition Master, so I hope it works.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 3, 2012)

You can try Acronis Disk Director: http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/products/diskdirector/#overview

It is a pay program, but there is a free 30 day trial that you can use to do what you need to do, then uninstall the program.


----------



## Undead46 (Jun 3, 2012)

I tried using that, but they don't allow you to merge more than 100MB in the trial version, but EaseUS Partition Master worked great for me.


----------

